# Not Pooping Regularly



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I have read about furbabies who poop a lot, but we are having the opposite problem over the past couple of weeks. Our Cody (9 months old) is going too long without pooping. For instance, as of this morning, Cody hadn't pooped since Friday morning. That's 3 days! So, this evening, he finally pooped and all looked normal. He had never gone 3 days before, but he goes 2 days without pooping quite frequently. His stools seem completely normal when he goes - he just doesn't go much.

Is this normal? My vet recommended giving him pumpkin pie filling to make him go because she thought he wasn't going because he was constipated. But, he's really not constipated. When he finally goes, it's very normal.

Is this a symptom of anything? or normal? Any advice will be appreciated. I've been a little worried about him.

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi, Well is it alot of poo?








What are you feeding him?
Table or other?
I do both and cheese can be tricky.
I wouldn't give him anything to make him poo more if it seems normal or he may get dehydrated very fast.








Does he strain when he poos? (Boy my family would be rolling







their eyes at my diagnosing here and saying poo soo much







.) But we gotta know right!
Well I think he sounds ok, maybe his activites or just being new and adjusting are the reasons.
Anyway,,welcome!
p.s. Keep watching him anyway in case something seems out of the ordinary.


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

I should've mentioned it and that's a great question. We feed him Nutro Natural Choice. That's all he eats with the exception of a bit of Gerber baby food chicken with his Angel's Eyes. 

And, no, it's really not a LOT of poop like you'd think after 2 or 3 days. But, he's not straining either.

Maybe I should just stop worrying so much about his pooping habits. LOL!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi and welcome to SM









I am just thinking that perhaps if you add a little wet canned food to your pup's diet that might help with his bowels. Even though he is pooping a little after a few days that really isn't normal. Does he drink plenty of water? I would certainly try your vet's advice with the pumpkin, and if he doesn't start having more regular BMs it might be a good idea to have him rechecked, it sounds to me like he could be constipated.
Does he have treats to chew and what type are they, I ask because if he has rawhide or things similar he may even have a slight blockage. I would be a little concerned if either of my boys went 3 days without a BM.
I sure hope you get him going more regularly soon


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Do you walk him regularly? Is he on a schedule? If you have him on a schedule - 10 - 15 minute walk in the am and in the pm, and feed him on a schedule, I find that the poo is on a schedule too.









And pumpkin does make them poo - lots of fiber. I find that no matter what if I take Louis for a walk, he poos. I don't know if it is the moving around, the smells, or what - but he poos. Granted he has his favorite spot - which is about .3 miles from the house, but he goes. Oh - I have trouble in the winter - Louis hates the snow and will hold it for days! Good luck.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

If he is a pup I wouldn't give him the Angel Eyes untill his baby teeth are all in. Plus maybe that is what is making him not poo regular.


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

He's 9 months old - He has all his permanent teeth already.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

When Bogie doesn't go regularly, he acts a little sluggish. A little bit of cooked brocoli mixed with his kibble solves the problem. He goes 2 to 3 times a day.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner periodically goes a couple of days w/o pooping and I periodically worry about it every time. I don't think he's ever gone 3 days. Anyway, this last time, when he finally pooped and it was normal but there was a lot of it. It rained here last nite and he absolutely was not going out in the rain. Thank goodness it wasn't raining this morning!


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the posts everyone. I really like the suggestion about the broccoli. I will definitely be trying that. 


Thanks again!
Amy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think that is normal. I have always heard that they poop the same # of times a day that they eat. I would discuss with yout vet and get some suggestions from him/her on how to help make Cody more regular.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I would take a trip to the vet also, maybe the food isnt agreeing with him. I know when Nemo was on Wellness he went like 6 or more tims a day







Now he is on NB and its only 2x a day, but he has never gone a day without pooping..Hope he is okay and you get some answers.
ANDREA


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks for all the posts everyone. I really like the suggestion about the broccoli. I will definitely be trying that.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> Amy[/B]


I've read info on the Internet that broccoli can cause gas and be hard to digest for dogs. If your baby is having stomach trouble already, I would be careful what you use. Three days without going really is a long time. From what I have read, constipation in dogs is not that common. 

The pumpkin your vet recommended is not pie filling. It is plain pumpkin... nothing added... just plain canned pumpkin. It can add bulk (fiber) to the diet, which can help with constipation. If I were you, that's what I would try first. If you are unsure your vet understands the problem, I would discuss the situation again and make sure she has an accurate account, so she can help.


----------

